# Zaino Z8



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I couldn't let it sit in the cupboard any longer!! I just had to use some!! Not a full Zaino detail, just fancied popping some Z8 on the car after a wash this afternoon... and was I in for a pleasent little surprise.

Going over two layers of Dodo Supernatural, an impressive LSP in its own right, I noticed a definite enhancement to the gloss and reflections on application of the Z8 - which shocked me, as its just a spray sealent! And I'm a cynical soul with LSPs...

So I treated it like ***** Field Glaze... Spray on a tiny amount, spread around, turn mf and buff dry. Dead easy to do, no streaks and used hardly any to treat the whole 60. And it without doubt in my eyes blew Field Glaze into the weeds - as it actually did offer a little extra something over the top looks wise to the finish, which is very impressive stuff indeed for a product which is just a spray sealent. If this is what I am to expect from Zaino, I cant wait to do the full monty to the Volvo!! :thumb: 

Pics for fun...




































































































Pics never the best to show the differences, but what strikes me is that there was an ehancement to the gloss, a slightly glassy look left over the top of the paint. Nice also to see that one year on, the paint remains swirl free with lovely finish and flake ping... Not bad, considering I dont have a pressure washer to prefoam winter dirt off, just a lambswool mitt and a lot of care with the two bucket method.

Happy with Z8 - if the rest of the range improve this much, I'll have defected away from the wax camp!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Dave it does seam to have highlighted the flake quite a bit.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks great Dave - does the Z8 play nicely over a wax then as its a sealant? Any issues with then waxing over it in the future?

heard lots of great stuff about it and will be on the shopping list for this year for sure 

PS envious of your swirl free finish - I havent been that successful myself in the last 5 months...


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Definitely made a difference when I topped BHAB with it, was very impressed.

Car looks stunning Dave:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice :thumb: If you only ever try 1 item from the Zaino range then this would be my choice


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

mark1319 said:


> Definitely made a difference when I topped BHAB with it, was very impressed.
> 
> Car looks stunning Dave:thumb:


Mark - that is interesting - any issues with streaking or smearing. Been looking for a QD type product to use over AB


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> looks great Dave - does the Z8 play nicely over a wax then as its a sealant? Any issues with then waxing over it in the future?
> 
> heard lots of great stuff about it and will be on the shopping list for this year for sure
> 
> PS envious of your swirl free finish - I havent been that successful myself in the last 5 months...


No problems applying it over the wax. I know RS4 has also done this, and he was impressed which is partly what gave me the idea just to saunter out and try it myself too  Glad I did!

Not sure about waxing over the top again, but I have no plans too as I'm still admiring the finish out of the window


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Mark - that is interesting - any issues with streaking or smearing. Been looking for a QD type product to use over AB


None at all BP, I thought my eyes were deceiving me at first, but it added an extra shine to the paintwork and only used a very small amount as Dave has already said.:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks really good Dave:thumb: 

How does it compare to CG's Blitz?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Robbieben said:


> Looks really good Dave:thumb:
> 
> How does it compare to CG's Blitz?


I've not tried the Blitz I'm afraid, so can't comment... Definitely one up on InstaWax though, or indeed any spray QD/sealent I have personally used.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I wish they would label their products better. Z this and Z that, is mighty confusing


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Think as long as the wax has cured for couple of days its fine, have put on sv mystery on top of Z8 then Z8 again works fine as long as the wax has cured for couple of days.

Fantastic finish on the volvo dave as per your usual standard, yul maybe get gerry going now on the big Z


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

So does this mean your bottle of Opti-Seal is going to the back of the shelf Dave?


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I've not tried the Blitz I'm afraid, so can't comment... Definitely one up on InstaWax though, or indeed any spray QD/sealent I have personally used.


I prefer Blitz to InstaWax, better finish IMO, could possibly be similar, I'll have to buy some Z8 now though "just to see" LOL, Dave you should really be a salesman:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S500 said:


> So does this mean your bottle of Opti-Seal is going to the back of the shelf Dave?


Well... all my products get used at various times, so it wont be getting relagated to gathering dust... But it isn't as good as the Z8 IMHO looks wise, durability is something I am yet to assess


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your opinion Dave. Looks good.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Zaino is great. Layering the Z2pro gives a deeper finish that anything I've acheived with a wax.

I also love the way dust is repelled to a far greater extent than wax. Ideal for any car but particularly black and darker colours.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

anyone know how long the z8 will last on the car?


----------



## agentf1 (Oct 5, 2007)

All of Zaino's products including Z8 continue to amaze me. They deliver and unbelievable shine and durability and are reasonable in price and very easy to use. What more could anybody ask for. Needless to say I continue to try other products looking for the holy grail but always end up back with Zaino. :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Z8 is as good as a face full of boobies  



ryanuk said:


> anyone know how long the z8 will last on the car?


I was getting around 6ish weeks out of it on it's own.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Z8 is as good as a face full of boobies


Hmmm...not good if you're driving at the time.


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree Z8 is a great product, but then every Zaino product Ive tried to date has also been superb!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

It's great product Dave,

Do you use it through the original bottle?

Not teaching you to suck eggs, but you get a lovely fine mist through a spritzer type bottle that is ideally suited to applying and removal.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Glad to see you enjoying it Dave, tip of the day from me is to decant Z8 into a bottle with a fine mist spray head.

It really is great stuff, I just love the finish, Zaino is possibly the only LSP that I have noticed an immediate improvement in finish on a well refined, polished surface.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like I'll be getting myself some Zaino Z8 then after this Dave!!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm gonna get some of this :thumb:thanks Dave


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

that looks awesome Dave :thumb:

i tried Z8 today as well im really impress with it. i think i found the replacement for field glaze.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

considering it is £24 a bottle, gives an amazing finish and very little is needed it seems like a perfect product!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hook line and sinker!!!! WE GOT HIM GUYS!!!! Told u Zaino was out of this world!!! lovely shots Dave!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> Hook line and sinker!!!! WE GOT HIM GUYS!!!! Told u Zaino was out of this world!!! lovely shots Dave!


It's the one LSP that you easily can see a maked difference.

Everyone will be waiting for "Dave KG's wax sale":wave:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good mate and some nice flake action.

Love the Zaino :thumb:


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Glad you like it Dave - I agree with Bryan, if you could only ever have one Zaino product Z-8 would have to be it for me.

If you wash car weekly or even bi-weekly with Z7, and treat with Z8, you'll never get through the protection of Z8 on it's own

I'm really looking forward to you doing the full Monty on the Volvo..

Nick :thumb:


----------



## cosmos boy (Feb 24, 2007)

i love this product surprised its not part of maintanace pack that pro-detailing do and the smell is just great


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

cosmos boy said:


> i love this product surprised its not part of maintanace pack that pro-detailing do and the smell is just great


Duly noted Cosmos boy... :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

cosmos boy said:


> i love this product surprised its not part of maintanace pack that pro-detailing do and the smell is just great


I'll second that Gary, I find I only really use Z6 when layering up Z2 yet use Z8 after every wash


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Is it sad that just 24 hours later, I'm washing the car again so I can reapply more Z8?!

The full monty with Zaino will have to be brought forward, and I can see me detailing a lot more with their products!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Is it sad that just 24 hours later, I'm washing the car again so I can reapply more Z8?!
> 
> The full monty with Zaino will have to be brought forward, and I can see me detailing a lot more with their products!


very sad...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Is it sad that just 24 hours later, I'm washing the car again so I can reapply more Z8?!
> 
> The full monty with Zaino will have to be brought forward, and I can see me detailing a lot more with their products!


Dave, be prepared for more standing and staring at the car when you have the full monty applied, it's a terrible affliction! :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Z-AIO on it's own yesterday really impressed me on Cosmosboy's black 3 series (need to Z2 it but rain stopped play, maybe pics tomorrow).


----------



## AustinTexas (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't use all your Z8 yet! Remember that Zaino tells you to remove all other waxes before applying their sealant(s). Then you can layer the Zs to your hearts content. Their site is full of people with more layers than an eskimo. So get busy with that full Z treatment. :buffer:


----------



## evil genius (Mar 15, 2007)

another big fan of the Z8 here:thumb: 
here's my golf finished with z8 which had 2 layer of swissvax zuf a few weeks before
ian


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> It's great product Dave,
> 
> Do you use it through the original bottle?
> 
> Not teaching you to suck eggs, but you get a lovely fine mist through a spritzer type bottle that is ideally suited to applying and removal.


Yep, but I'll be decanting it to an empty Field Glaze bottle as I prefer the spritzer on them....


----------

